# [Essentials] Mindless Fun



## Ace Gunman (Dec 13, 2008)

On IRC earlier we were discussing those games that we've all spent countless hours with friends and family playing over the years... you know the ones. They aren't the greatest stories ever told or even necessarily the deepest of gaming experiences, they're just damn fun to play. Here are the guidelines: 



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *1)* Multiplayer games are preferred but single player games can be added if you give strong enough reasons.
> 
> *2)* Name the specific system or systems that the games in question are fun for.
> 
> ...


Here are a few examples of the sorts of games we want for this essentials list: Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles: Turtles in Time, Super Smash Bros, Twisted Metal, Contra, Left4Dead, Marvel vs. Capcom, etc. It doesn't matter if it's your favorite game or not, things such as Final Fantasy, Paper Mario, The Legend of Zelda and so on aren't what we're looking for. It's about mindless (group) fun, not epic storylines and content.

Ideally this list will lead to an influx of Retro Reviews and perhaps even some retro and/or multiplayer game nights via emulators and online connectivity.

I'll start us off with Ninja Turtles: Turtles in Time (Arcade, Super Nintendo).


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Dec 13, 2008)

What about Boom Blox for Wii?


----------



## Jarjaxle (Dec 13, 2008)

serious sam 1 and 2


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 13, 2008)

That's the ticket! Keep in mind you can name multiple games/series at a time.


----------



## Satangel (Dec 13, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> What about Boom Blox for Wii?



I must agree, so addictive!


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 13, 2008)

I'll throw in one of my favorites here: Quake 3 Arena (PC) and Goldeneye 64 (Nintendo 64).


----------



## Licardo7 (Dec 13, 2008)

Me and my cousin spent countless hours playing Counter strike source. Love that game and could keep you on your seat for hours.


----------



## Jarjaxle (Dec 13, 2008)

dynasty warriors/ samurai warriors


----------



## Gaisuto (Dec 14, 2008)

Left 4 Dead. (X360/PC)
Super Smash Bros Brawl (Wii)
Dokapon Kingdom (Wii/PS2)


----------



## kevenka (Dec 14, 2008)

Mario Party Series (They haven't changed much over the years...but still mindless fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 14, 2008)

Ikaruga (well I suppose I can put in just about any shooter here but I won't exhaust myself)
Jump! ultimate stars
MOH: Allied Assualt (many hours wasted playing this over lan)
Tekken 3 (again, any decent 2d/3d figther can be put here)
DBZ fighting games (since the budokai series they have been nothing but top-notch IMO)
Letf 4 Dead (only played the demo but its just SO DAMN AWESOME)
Guitar Hero


also: inb4 zelda


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 14, 2008)

Power Stone! Street Fighter!


----------



## reimu (Dec 14, 2008)

How about WarioWare (Wii)! Man that game is fun... oooh, so is Soul Calibur (PS2).


----------



## pasc (Dec 14, 2008)

The Tim (the incredible Machine) Series for the PC.


----------



## kobykaan (Dec 14, 2008)

Syndicate (Amiga)
Chaos Engine (Amiga)
Settlers (The original first one on Amiga)
Jet Set Willy (Spectrum 128/Amiga,C64..Played it on just about all formats!)
Super Mario Bros (Atari 2600 VCS)  
Centipede (Atari 2600 VCS) (clocked this game 4 times in a row suffered hand cramp for days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Mortal Kombat 1-3 (Snes versions were best my opinion for home consoles)
Street Fighter II Turbo (Snes)
Super Mario Kart (Snes) 
Unreal Tournament GOTY edition (PC)
Quake 1+2 (PC)
Doom (PC)
Wolfenstein (PC)

along with too many other good ones too list!


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 14, 2008)

Dr. Mario

Tetris


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 14, 2008)

Remember, if it's a one player game that could be shared, give your reasoning. Like, I don't know, Super Mario Land 3. That sort of game where you and your friends or whoever would spend hours (and forever) handing off to each other back and forth taking turns. Pure undiluted fun.


----------



## Law (Dec 14, 2008)

If we're talking FPS', I just have to say Team Fortress 2. You could spend days on there and not even notice. Pure fun.


----------



## JPH (Dec 14, 2008)

Grand Theft Auto (series).
Get you a list of cheats and unlock all of the cities, and boy can you have mindless fun driving, killing, and doing whatever else there is to do.

Also, Guitar Hero is also a game you can pick up and play for a while without ever getting old.

Tetris also defines "mindless fun" hehe.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 14, 2008)

There will probably be a little bit of debate about GTA, but I'll second it because I have experienced that mindless fun. If you max it out on cheats, don't bother with the story, and fool around, you and some friends can have a lot of fun times.


----------



## The Teej (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm gonna throw in Pokemon. I've thrown in at least 500 hours over the course of the franchise 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I believe its credibility speaks for itself, but if you need reasons, I can provide them


----------



## Leon1977 (Dec 17, 2008)

CULDCEPT (PS2) and FREQUENCY!!!
Well Culdcept's not exactly mindless but it sure is FUN.


----------



## Louisiana (Dec 18, 2008)

Ya'll realize that if you play most action games mindlessly you tend to lose really quickly right? You've got it backwards; you can do well at a Final Fantasy game if you mindlessly select attack. Mindlessly pressing buttons in Street Fighter II loses you the match very quickly against anyone who can throw a fireball.


----------



## gblock247 (Dec 21, 2008)

I'm gonna go with some classics (even though some require a _little_ strategy)

Galaga 88, Galaga, Frogger, NBA Jam, Aliens vs Predator, TMNT Turtles In Time (all games Arcade)

I have more, just gotta think of them


----------



## Hop2089 (Dec 21, 2008)

Chocobo series

Very cute and fun games with replay value and simplicity.


----------



## updowners (Dec 22, 2008)

Do Nekofight and Sumotori count? because they`re not actually commercial games.

Edit: Does anybody remember the dos game where you have to jump on top of other bunnies to earn points?


----------



## thepspgamer (Jan 1, 2009)

. Guitar Hero (All in Series)
. Rock Band (1+2)
. Left 4 Dead (Mindless AWESOMENESS)
. Team Fortress 2
. Counter-Strike (All Versions)
. N+ 
. Tetris (UNSTOPPABLE ADDICTIVENESS)
. TMNT Turtles in Time (BEST SNES GAME EVAR)
. Audiosurf (FUN!)


just a few of my fav's


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 1, 2009)

L4D is the only FPS game I know with almost no plot and 99% mindless zombie pwning.


----------



## Mimoy (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd have to say Goldeneye 64 on the Nintendo 64. I remember the days when all I did was turn on infinite health on Silo, throw a plastique on the wall, shoot it and then go through the whole level seeing everyone fall with lots of flashing lights.


----------



## dinofan01 (Jan 2, 2009)

mario kart 64
golden eye
NBA jam
GTA 4 (once your done with the game. going off and just doing random crap for the hell of it)


----------



## Rod (Jan 2, 2009)

LOVE these kind of games. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Let's see what I can remember from the top of my head...

*Various systems*
Crazy Taxi (probably my favorite) (PS2, GC, DC, PC)
Metal Slug series (lots, but mostly Neo Geo)
Space Channel 5 Part 1 & 2 (PS2, DC)
Tetris (LOTS)
Rez (DC, PS2, X360)
Picross (DS, GB, Snes, WiiVC)
Super Smash Bros series
Mario Kart series
Garou: Mark of the Wolves (Neo Geo, Arcade, PS2)
Marvel vs. Capcom 1 & 2 (DC, PS2, Xbox)
Cadillacs and Dinosaurs (Arcade)

*N64*
Star Fox 64
WCW/nWO Revenge

*PS1*
PaRappa the Rapper

*PS2*
Katamari Damacy
We


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 3, 2009)

_Team Fortress 2_ servers that grant players immense boosts in speed, power, health and build capabilities are very mindless and extremely entertaining.  I find that those that run MARIO_KART maps or derivatives are the most fun.


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 3, 2009)

I would have to say the God of War games. I know it revolves around a story but mindless violence is even better than mindless fun.


----------



## Raika (Jan 3, 2009)

Mario Kart Double Dash-Gamecube(you know why)
Mario Party-N64 (gawd i had so much goddamn fun with this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Mario Party 2-N64 (same comment as above)
Mario Party 5-Gamecube(not as fun as the two above, but still fun)
Mario Party 6-Gamecube(not many fond memories of this one, but meh)
Super Smash Bros Melee-Gamecube(nuff said)
Elite Beat Agents-NDS(fun fun fun! )
Super Mario Sunshine-Gamecube(awesome, just awesome)
Dissidia Final Fantasy-PSP(too awesome for words)
Mario Party DS-NDS(fun, not as good as the original ones though, but hey it's for the *DS* right?)
Tekken Dark Resurrection-PSP( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Super Mario 64-N64(one of the best games for the N64, i had so much fun!)
Mario Kart 64-N64(mario kart=win)
Mario Kart DS-NDS(mario kart=win)
GTA Vice/Liberty City Stories-PSP(killing random people and running from the law...awesomeness!)
Jump! Ultimate Stars-NDS(smash bros anime style=instant win)
Donkey Kong 64-N64(super mario 64 DK style=....meh but fun)
Sonic DX-Gamecube(super mario 64 Sonic style=fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
Dunno if I got too carried away, but meh.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 4, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Mario Party 5-*N64*(not as fun as the two above, but still fun)
> Mario Party 6-*N64*(not many fond memories of this one, but meh)



you wish


----------



## Raika (Jan 4, 2009)

Whoops i'll edit my post. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 23, 2009)

Forgot all about this list. Keep'em coming folks, a lot of good ones. And Edgedancer, something like that could definitely count. It's got old school hack'n'slash/beat'em-up style gameplay. Very possible to have mindless fun with some buddies with that sort of game.


----------



## VVoltz (Jan 28, 2009)

Left4Dead of course!

Also Ace, as a friendly suggestion, the other "Essential" lists have a ranking system on the first post, that is really helpful.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 31, 2009)

Halo 1 for Xbox. Very fun lan parties. Halo 3 doesn't compare to the awesomeness that Halo 1 was.


----------



## Maz7006 (Feb 8, 2009)

Dragonball Z Budoki Tenkichi 2 and 3, really addictive and i still play them till today.


----------



## ipumuk (Feb 15, 2009)

world cup (nes) - part of the 3 in one cart





micro machines (X)




duke nukem 3d (pc)
*snipped*
soul calibur (dreamcast)


----------



## triassic911 (May 28, 2009)

Shadowrun
Mario Bros
GTA4
Brawl
cod4


----------



## WildWon (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh damn... here we go-

Nes: SMB1, Fire & Ice, Kickle motherfuckin Cubicle, River City Ransom.
Snes: Biker Mice From Mars, Blackthorne
DS: Mario Kart, Picross, Jump Ultimate Stars
PSP: CPS emulation, spesifically - Forgotten Worlds. I've been playing the HELL out of this game over the past few weeks. Will prolly play through it tonight.
Wii: Mario Kart/Party, Ghost Squad, Boom Blox

Anything WarioWare wise also.

Oh, and then PC- Peggle, Plants vs Zo... Popcap. Quake 3, quake 2 (action quake mod woot!)

Yea. I think Forgotten Worlds is my most logged game in recent time lol. a 15+ year old arcade game is getting me through shit, right now HAH. Awesome.


----------



## Hachibei (Feb 25, 2010)

6-player X-Men, over netplay or, if you're lucky enough, in a straight-up arcade with random strangers. Just don't get shafted by having to play with the controls over at the sides of the cabinet, that's never fun.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Feb 25, 2010)

Mashed (Xbox)
Star Wars Battlefront 2 (Xbox, PS2)

Love these, especially Battlefront, me and my friends still play them all the time.


----------



## iFish (Jun 29, 2010)

007 Agent Under Fire (GC)


----------



## rich333 (Jun 30, 2010)

Joe & Mac Cavemen (Series)
Double Dragon (Series)
Final Fight (Series)
Rock n Roll Racing (SNES)
Mario Kart (Series)
Micro Machines (SMS)
Basketball Nightmare (SMS)
Mario Golf (Series)
Sega Tennis (SMS)

& 
Wonderboy & Wonderboy III (SMS)
both 1 player games, but spent hours playing with mates


----------



## Oveneise (Feb 2, 2011)

Super Smash Bros (Nintendo 64)

Land of the Dead: Road to Fiddler's Green (PC - best played with others)

Quake III Arena (PC - Can't think of any other multiplayer shooter I've poured more hours in that this one)

Doom (The Ultimate Doom, Doom II, Final Doom)

Left 4 Dead

Wolfenstein 3D

Return to Castle Wolfenstein (PC - big matches on this game are so much fun)

Turok: Rage Wars (Nintendo 64)

4 Wheel Thunder (Dreamcast)

Mechassault (Xbox)

Unreal Championship (Xbox)

Ikaruga (Dreamcast)

Power Stone 1 & 2 (Dreamcast)

Chu Chu Rocket (Dreamcast - this is a strangely compelling, addicting and competitive game!)

Bio F.R.E.A.K.S. (Nintendo 64)

Duke Nukem 3D (Nintendo 64 version was my favorite; Co-op was a whole lot of fun)

Quake 1 & 2 (I loved the "Dissolution of Eternity" expansion pack more than the original Quake campaign. Quake 2 had a really great single player game and the multiplayer was pretty fun, too.)

Rez (Dreamcast - Really cool game with some awesome graphics and outstanding music/sound)

Perfect Dark (Nintendo 64)

Golden Eye 007 (Nintendo 64)

Tetris DS (Nintendo DS)


Not sure if all of the above titles are "mindless", but I thought they all were really fun.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2011)

*Bomberman Blast.*
This game has provided me with hours of fun. It's one of the best WiiWare games I have played. It's even more fun when you play with friends and family, and just as much fun when being played online.

*Pokemon (series).*
I can spend days mindlessly battling online and training EVs without even noticing. There's something incredibly addicting about the gameplay in the Pokemon series!


----------



## Joanified (Mar 27, 2011)

tetris ds. love that game. 
jam with the band


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 31, 2011)

Marvel vs. Capcom 2
Wii Sports (especially this)
Cooking Mama
Guitar Hero/Rock Band
Taiko no Tatsujin
Left 4 Dead
Counter Strike
Lilo and Stitch the Game (essentially the only game my dad likes playing)
Osu!
Pokemon series
Up (yes, another movie to game)
Farmville
RAN Online
Audition Dance Battle
Audiosurf
Mario Party DS
Mario Kart
Tekken 4/5/6/Dark Ressurection/Tag Team (I'll take anything, as long as I'm not alone)
Kingdom Hearts (seems weird, but when I first got my PS2, me and my cousins spent 3 hours trying to get why the shadows kept appearing in the island and we got intoxicated with chocolate in that time)
NFS (any of them, as long as I'm not alone)
Nearly anything at an arcade.


----------



## R4Liam (Aug 12, 2011)

Champions of Norrath and Champions Return to Arms for PS2. Those games imo are the best games of all time and me and my brother my best mate put mannnyyy hours into that game. And of course Pokemon and Call of Duty.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 12, 2011)

When my wife and I partook of the sticky many years ago, we would play 007: Nightfire, Soul Calibur 2, and Mario Kart 64 kicking each other's asses for hours at a time.

(gamecube, gamecube, and N64 respectively)


----------



## thiefb0ss (Mar 4, 2012)

TF2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tsuteto (Apr 20, 2012)

Tetris Attack - SNES
Blast Chamber - PSX


----------



## Ultymoo (May 17, 2012)

Pretty much most, if not all the Worms series of games. I had a lot of fun with Worms 3D on Gamecube, though I think it was multiplatform. I know it was on PC at the least.


----------



## Pr0bedC0w (Jun 7, 2012)

Dizzy The Egg and The Crystal Kingdom; Commodore 64 long days of begging to play instead of mindlessly watching ending in constant rejection, all the freaking time, but who cares when this game was so damn cool! Infact forget Crystal Kingdom just every Dizzy game there ever was is pure gaming gold. - And guess what, after years of begging I finally got my own Commodore and every Dizzy game known to man! (Well known to me - I believe I have 6/7 games, the fun never ends  )

EDIT

IT HAS JUST HIT ME CLEAN IN THE FACE WITH A BIG JUICY FIST: Banjo and Kazooie (GameBoy Advance the one in the planes I love that game so much)
That is all.


----------



## koimayeul (Jun 17, 2012)

Killing Floor on Pc (Steam)

Always a perk to improve around a session of blowing heads off with katanas and crossbow.


----------



## Deleted member 310901 (Aug 10, 2012)

.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 21, 2012)

Super Smash Bros.- Always been a popular game to play no matter who I'm with.

New Super Mario Bros. Wii- Surprised no one mentioned this one. Playing through the game on co-op with my girlfriend. I love how the co-op actually makes the game more challenging in a lot of ways, to replace the obvious things that are usually easier about co-op (respawning, etc)

Together mode in Kid Icarus: Uprising- Story mode is fun, but I'm talking about together mode. THAT can provide me endless fun online.

Kirby Air Ride- Easily the best multiplayer racing game!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> New Super Mario Bros. Wii- Surprised no one mentioned this one. Playing through the game on co-op with my girlfriend. I love how the co-op actually makes the game more challenging in a lot of ways, to replace the obvious things that are usually easier about co-op (respawning, etc)


I've started playing through this co-operatively with 3 other friends and fuck yes, it's fun. Even if I dick around throwing one of them in a pit every so often!


----------



## xwatchmanx (Sep 28, 2012)

soulx said:


> I've started playing through this co-operatively with 3 other friends and fuck yes, it's fun. Even if I dick around throwing one of them in a pit every so often!


I wish I didn't live in such a dinky hotel-sized one-room apartment. Then I would definitely have four player parties with this game!


----------

